# How to Build a Custom Subwoofer Box Tutorial



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello and welcome to my version of the “How to Build a Custom Subwoofer box Tutorial”. This tutorial aims to teach you not only how to create a subwoofer box but how to add additional styling and design to make it a one of kind masterpiece.

This is a four part tutorial series; a brief description of each part is given below and accompanied with a video and pictures. Enjoy!

Part 1: How to Build the Box
In this first video I cover the basics of a box design, incorporating bracing and 45’s and construction techniques.










How to Build a Subwoofer Box - YouTube <Link

Part 2: Customizing the Box
This video covers the design and production of custom template created insert shapes that mount to the front of the box and can be used to accent and tie to other parts of the install. These techniques can be used on other aspects of your install like custom door panels, and more.










How To Customize a Subwoofer Box - CarAudioFabrication - YouTube <Link

Part 3: Molding the metal mesh
Molding metal grill mesh gives a very custom look to our box, you could use this technique to hide a port, or protect the speaker itself.


















How to Mold Metal Mesh for Speaker Grills and Ports - CarAudioFabrication - YouTube <Link

Part 4: Wrapping with Vinyl and Carpet
In this final video we finish the custom box by wrapping it with carpet and the template shapes with vinyl. 



























How to Customize a Subwoofer Box - Wrapping Vinyl Carpet - CarAudioFabrication - YouTube <Link

Thanks for watching and learning! Now that you have learned these new techniques what would you use them on?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for this Mark!


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

TheDavel said:


> Thanks for this Mark!


No problem! I know you have probably already seen them but I figured I would post here for some of the guys who haven't.

Anyone else get a chance to see the vids?


----------



## r000z (Oct 17, 2014)

watched the vids, thanks very much! 

very informative and now i see that i can put my drafting class to good use


----------



## Itachi6972 (Mar 5, 2016)

Given me some ideas for adding some extra flair to my boxes, very useful videos.


----------

